# WW2 Standard Ships



## capkelly (Feb 13, 2006)

When I was an apprentice in the '50s a Master told me that liberty ship had been converted into a passenger vessel (Italian?) for the emigrant trade. It seemed unlikley to me then and now !! Possibly a Victory was rebuilt. Anyone Know or was this a line of B.S.


----------



## Iain Crosbie (Dec 8, 2005)

*Liberty Ships*

Donaldson Line had at least two ships built during the war in the US which were converted to accommodate 55 passengers in 1948. Those were the Laurentia (ex Medina Victory) and Lismoria (ex Taos Victory) both 455'2" x 62'2"x 34'6" with two steam turbines of 6600 SHP geared to a single shaft. I presume these were 'Liberty Ships' when built.


----------



## oldbosun (Jul 8, 2004)

I don't know about converting a Liberty ship to a passenger ship, but I do have a photo of a Liberty ship hospital ship and it is all accommodation.
I can't post it because I 'lifted' it from somewhere, I forget now, and there are site rules prohibiting posting nicked pictures. I wouldn't want the US government suing me. 
I will send it by private email though to anybody that wants it.


----------



## Bruce Carson (Jun 14, 2005)

Here is the history and some pictures of the Liberty ship converted for use as a hospital ship:
http://www.history.navy.mil/photos/sh-us-cs/army-sh/usash-ag/dogwood.htm 

Built in 1943 by Permanente Metals Corporation (Shipbuilding Division), No.1 Yard, Richmond, California and scrapped in 1964.

The "Victories" were an entirely different breed of ship from the "Liberties". There were quite a number converted to passenger cargo ships.

Bruce C.


----------



## Kenneth Morley (Aug 22, 2005)

Photo please thanks [email protected]


----------



## Dave Edge (May 18, 2005)

Costa Line converted the "Ocean Virtue" into the pasenger ship "Andrea C" for the South American trade. She was one of the US built 'Ocean' standard design, similar to the 'Liberties'but with a split superstructure. Lengthened and re-engined with a Fiat diesel in place of her original steam reciprocating engine speed increased from 10 to 14 knots. In 1959 she was again rebuilt and re-engined and speed increased to 17 knots. She now operated a liner service alternating with cruising until broken up in 1983.


----------



## Jan Hendrik (Feb 14, 2005)

Two famous Victory vessels converted for the emigrant trade in the 50's were:
Groote Beer and Waterman, you can look them up on the net, otherwise come back as I have some photos.
Jan


----------



## Bruce Carson (Jun 14, 2005)

And the third of the trio, the 'Zuiderkruis'

Bruce C.


----------



## tunatownshipwreck (Nov 9, 2005)

Iain Crosbie said:


> I presume these were 'Liberty Ships' when built.


Nope. The Victory ships all had "Victory" in their name. Most Liberty ships were named after people. The ones sent to the UK were prefixed "Sam". There are a few other exceptions. The T2 tankers were mainly named after places.


----------



## capkelly (Feb 13, 2006)

Thank you all for the information, I was pretty sure that a "Victory" or two had been converted but the conversion of the "Ocean Virtue" to the "Andrea C" probably the vessel he was referring to.


----------



## Jan Hendrik (Feb 14, 2005)

Correct Bruce, forgot that one
Jan


----------

